# «Da Mitterer» - Für Bayern... und sie Verstehende



## Telekomunikacja (12 Oktober 2004)

Grüß Gott!

Am Wochenende hatte ich das Vergnügen, mir das Programm «Diddihasi» des Kabarettisten Siegfried Zimmerschied, der bereits in den 80er Jahren u.a. mit Bruno Jonas sein Unwesen getrieben hat, anzuschauen.
Schade, dass der «Scheibenwischer» mehr und mehr zu einem Kabarettstadl verkommt, für verbal und körperlich radikalere Zeitgenossen auch im öffentlich-rechtlichen Rundfunk kaum mehr Platz ist.
Eine wunderbare Geschichte Zimmerschieds habe ich in einem alten Buch von 1983 gefunden...



> *Da Mitterer
> oder: Anmerkungen zu einer Karriere*
> April 1976
> 
> ...



© Zimmerschied, Siegfried (1983), _A ganz a miesa, dafeida, dreckada Dreck san Sie_, 2. Aufl., Passau.


----------



## BenTigger (12 Oktober 2004)

kud wi dat ock up dütsch heppen?


----------



## Telekomunikacja (13 Oktober 2004)

Hallo Ben!

Zum partiellen Selber-Übersetzen bietet sich die *Boarisch-Deutsch-Übersetzungsmaschine*http://www01.dyndns.org/TR/ an.
Leider enthält die *Datenbank*http://www01.dyndns.org/TR/words.asp wohl nur 673 Wörter.


----------



## Anonymous (6 November 2004)

*Boarisch/Deutsch Translator*

Hallo,

ich bin der Autor dieser kleinen Übersetzungsmaschine, und ich wollte an der Stelle bloß mal loswerden dass ich an einer neuen Version des Übersetzungsprogramm arbeite, was auch eine allgemeine Übersetzung enthält, die nicht nur nach einem Wörterbuch übersetzt.

MfG

    Andi


----------

